# Need Help On A Window Install Estimate



## bkn4x4 (Mar 5, 2007)

Had A Job Drop In My Lap ,that I Normally Dont Deal With. It Is A Window Replacement Job. 
What I Need To Know Basicly Is : How I Should Estimate The Job . What Rate I Should Charge ? Im In Ca. .......
The Job Is Pretty Basic, They Are Millgard Windows New Frame. Just Have Trim To Remove To Replace Them.

Just Need A Base To Use For My Calculations

Thank You


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

I guess it all depends on how many you are doing, how big they are, and if you have to case, or do something to the window since it is a retro fit.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

First you need to figure out all your overhead expenses. Insurance, license, trucks, tools, oh never mind I will waste too much time going into it all. 

Here is the short of it. NO one can tell YOU what to charge. Your overhead and profit needed/desired is differant than everyone elses. You need to figure it out on your own.


----------



## Robert S (Feb 19, 2007)

I would also consider bidding the job competitivly and how mutch siding etc you have to remove and rotten boards etc


----------



## Build_It (Mar 14, 2007)

*Window Estimate*

Greetings bkn4x4. 
I'm a newbe in the construction trade. I have used the 2007 National Estimator software package from the Craftsman Book Company. It pretty much has national labor rates for the constuction and building trades. 

The software package allows you to choose all the tasks involved in your project. It will then itimize and list the local labor hours via zip code, material costs and equipment associated with each task. For example: Siding tear off, removal of old windows, cut/frame opening, house wrap, flashing, exterior foam insulation, new vinyl siding, interior insulation, sheet rock, spakle, paint, and finish trim.

That should give you some idea of the labor hours and material costs. You then add margin and profit.

Good luck.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Build_It said:


> Greetings bkn4x4.
> I'm a newbe in the construction trade. I have used the 2007 National Estimator software package from the Craftsman Book Company. It pretty much has national labor rates for the constuction and building trades.
> 
> The software package allows you to choose all the tasks involved in your project. It will then itimize and list the local labor hours via zip code, material costs and equipment associated with each task. For example: Siding tear off, removal of old windows, cut/frame opening, house wrap, flashing, exterior foam insulation, new vinyl siding, interior insulation, sheet rock, spakle, paint, and finish trim.
> ...


You use this?
http://craftsman-book.com/products/...roduct_software_info&cPath=27&products_id=313


----------



## Build_It (Mar 14, 2007)

Cole,
Yes that's the one. I'm not endorsing it in anyway, but for my purposes I find the functionality sufficient and it's easy to use. It produces a good estimate report.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

edited


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

IT is realy starting to piss me off some of the replys on here are rude we dont all now it all " thats why we chat back in forth if you dont have some thing to help him out then dont say any thing MR Deck guy you sound like a young man with a big head I got over 30 years in the trade concret structual steel high rises resedential and a ton of decks give the new guys a break you wernt born swinging a hammer we all had to start some were back to your post in Cal you would go about 150.00a window if all you have to do is pull off the trim and pull the window recaulk and reset the window and trim provding you dont tear up the trim might need new trim and paint to match that price is if you are doing it your self it you have a helper add him in by the hour on top of that price and if you have to re trim and paint add 100.00 per window thats still cheap good luck Greg Nv


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

hrscammisa said:


> IT is realy starting to piss me off some of the replys on here are rude we dont all now it all " thats why we chat back in forth if you dont have some thing to help him out then dont say any thing MR Deck guy you sound like a young man with a big head I got over 30 years in the trade concret structual steel high rises resedential and a ton of decks give the new guys a break you wernt born swinging a hammer we all had to start some were back to your post in Cal you would go about 150.00a window if all you have to do is pull off the trim and pull the window recaulk and reset the window and trim provding you dont tear up the trim might need new trim and paint to match that price is if you are doing it your self it you have a helper add him in by the hour on top of that price and if you have to re trim and paint add 100.00 per window thats still cheap good luck Greg Nv


Keep in mind that we have covered these same things OVER AND OVER again in the same day. NOBODY can decide your price. Unless you bring all your costs to the table and go through the formulas. 

If people would use the SEARCH function they would find lots of threads that tell you all the steps needed to detirmine your hourly rate as well as how to bid a project.

BTW I am a young guy and guess what?? I DONT KNOW IT ALL! not even close. But one thing I learned early on is to search before I started a new thread. I am on this board to learn as much as I can most of what I know about the business end of it came from this site and by failing on my own. I have underbid jobs and still do sometimes. Its part of the learning experiance. 

Look for a user by the name of Bob Kovacs and read all he has to say. This will get you on the way for learning overhead, markup, and profit. He also has an article in Professional deck builder magazine about unit pricing. This kind of pricing structure can be carried into any form of construction. It will make you more effciant and less likely to forget something or underbid it.


----------



## Project53 (Oct 4, 2006)

Basically Lowes charges $99 per window install.........for Vinyl repacement windows.....so if your more then that.....why should they hire you?........


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Project53 said:


> Basically Lowes charges $99 per window install.........for Vinyl repacement windows.....so if your more then that.....why should they hire you?........



With the same logic, why would anyone buy expensive vodka when you can get the big store brand bottle for $8? Or every car on the road should be a Honda Civic, why would people pay more for the same thing?


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Project53 said:


> Basically Lowes charges $99 per window install.........for Vinyl repacement windows.....so if your more then that.....why should they hire you?........


 
There is no possible way that I would estimate a job based on what *Lowes* :laughing: or anyone else charges. Lowes may have a price of $99.00, but just what does that include. Just the installation of the unit, OR removing siding ( due to the fact that many windows have a flange on the exterior) Removing existing interior jamb and trim, Removing the unit itself, Installing new unit, installing new siding and exterior trim, Installing new jamb, sill and trim, not to mention insulating,caulk,paint and or stain (interior and exterior) and disposal of debris. *$99.00?:w00t: *

*Now to simply set the window and walk away, different story*


----------



## Project53 (Oct 4, 2006)

Unfortunatly..Im just stating facts.....so if the client has been to Lowes....and got the $99 install price......yeah you can tell them you do a much better job for $150.......but...money is money..
That's a tuff nut to crack, when Lowes give people these numbers.
Thats all i'm saying.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

Project 
Make sure you explain to them the big box store is basic installation. Pull out old put in new. Everything Dayspring mentioned is added to the bill on site. Almost a bait and switch. They get them with a $99 price but it ends up being $250 after all the add ons.


----------



## baker82 (Jan 12, 2007)

I base all my prices from home depot..... Serious!

Siding

plumbing

electrical

u name it!


----------



## deangerhardt (Nov 21, 2005)

Actually, I have found Home Depot to be a good estimator as well. I don't know about elsewhere, but in SK, I find that Home Depot is actually priced quite high, and I can make good money charging Home Depot Prices - on some items.

I have also used this rule of thumb if it is the first or second time I have bid a job - take the materials, double it and add 10 - 30 % based on my hunch. I have underbid and eaten some time in the name of learning, but I have also overbid and got the job and thought holy Sh-- that job was awesome...

I am still learning as well - 2nd yr apprentice, work full time and try to do 30 hours a week of side jobs to prepare myself for full-time self employment on the day I get my ticket. 

I understand the logic about knowing your business numbers to determine your price, but I also believe that if your business is too expensive to run and your priced out of the market - it's not going to be good in the long run. Also - if you bid too low and leave money on the table in a busy season - you may not have enough set aside for rainy days.

Just some thoughts I have learned from some old pro's I apprentice under. (I hope those old pro's don;t retire too soon...)


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

every job is a little bit different. some homes are a train wreck and you will have to move furniture out of the way to access the window. Some will insist that you reinstall the window treatments and not lose and or damage the existing hardware. Some will insist that you match adjacent wall coverings and or paint. Some clients will have time constraints and the stay at home wife will not want to be disturbed before nine am. You will also have to dispose of the old windows. Will you be picking up the windows or will they be delivered? So size up your job. determine how much REALISTICLY you can get done in say an hour. or two hours or half a day. than using that determine how long the job will take. than figure in how much you need for payroll or yourself. how much you need for insurance, how much for gas and truck expenses including truck insurance, license fees. tool wear and tear. A general rule of thumb is your equipment and business expenses should generate more income than it would dollar for dollar if invested in interest bearing accounts or notes. determine your free estimate costs in time as estimates are really not free, they are built into the jobs you close on. By marking up all the above 50% you will generate 33% profit if nothing goes wrong


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

baker82 said:


> I base all my prices from home depot..... Serious!
> 
> Siding
> 
> ...


That's a good method....If by this time next year you want to be standing in their parking lot flagging down pick-up trucks for a job every day.

Why don't you tell us about your license, bond, and insurance info? 

Oh, you don't have all of those things....what a shock.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I disagree, In most markets for most services Homedepot is close to if not the highest priced for most installations.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Patrick said:


> I disagree, In most markets for most services Homedepot is close to if not the highest priced for most installations.


 
and I thought it was staples that had the easy button 

there are salesmen. and then there are low bidders. if a lead calls me and leaves a message asking if I give free estimates. I don't bother returning their calls. You would be absolutely shocked at what specialty replacement window companies are charging. I have an old 88 year old retired ironworker client that i had been out of touch with for 6 years. he called a specialty window company. the high pressure sales woman sat him down in his living room and proceeded to jump on the display sample. shine an infrared light through it. bang on it with a hammer. and about an hour later he wrote a check for a deposit. for over a *thousand dollars a window for 14 windows *. I kid you not. his son found out luckily within the cooling off period and they canceled and returned his check. I did the job for a bit over a third of that on a weekend three weeks ago. Sears is also notorious for high pressure sales as I have heard salesmen returning to leads moments after client refusal with bids halved


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Home Depot is a salesperson, not a contractor. The people who do their installs don't show up in orange aprons. They sell jobs to homeowners for contractors who are willing to do it for the agreed price. In my area, that price is nowhere near the highest, and as said above, does not include a turnkey job. Go look at the fine print on their installation agreements.


----------



## eagleandbaby (Oct 13, 2007)

dayspring said:


> There is no possible way that I would estimate a job based on what *Lowes* :laughing: or anyone else charges. Lowes may have a price of $99.00, but just what does that include. Just the installation of the unit, OR removing siding ( due to the fact that many windows have a flange on the exterior) Removing existing interior jamb and trim, Removing the unit itself, Installing new unit, installing new siding and exterior trim, Installing new jamb, sill and trim, not to mention insulating,caulk,paint and or stain (interior and exterior) and disposal of debris. *$99.00?:w00t: *
> 
> *Now to simply set the window and walk away, different story*


I agree. Lowes and Home Depot add a ton of charges for all kinds of things. $99.00 is for the install but they will charge additional amounts for removing the old window, pull off the trim, add the new trim, hauling the window away, disposal fees, etc.


----------

